# Pokemon, what happened to you?



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if everyone on this entire forum has already seen this video, but if you are part of the R/B/Y generation like me, you will honestly love this nostalgic video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It6xj40UVRM

I was pretty teary-eyed by the end of the video.


----------



## Zeph (May 3, 2010)

I literally watched this just yesterday :/ You've scared me now, Zangstalker.

But yes, it is quite amusing. And sad at the same time. The ending is really rather crushing.


----------



## Tailsy (May 3, 2010)

I hate that song. 

A) it's crap
B) I'm a newfag, despite having loved Pokémon since R/B/Y


----------



## Murkrow (May 3, 2010)

"How do you pronounce Suicune" is my favourite part. It's so true.

Don't like the rest though, seems like one of those "hurr new pokemon is shit" things.
I'm also pretty sure there's a cycling road and pokemon centers in the newer games. (the music for the pokemon centers is practically the same anyway)

If he misses these things, why doesn't he play the older games?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2010)

...

Of course I like the new games

BUT

there will always be a special place in my heart for the Gen. I games.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 4, 2010)

sure is newfag in here

you guys don't get that this is the general opinion of most people. it was fun playing Pokemon when it was fresh and you were part of the intended audience. there was a real charm to it, and it was among the first experience of video gaming for many people of my generation. that's what the guy is singing about - the nostalgia for the original games. he's not bashing the new games like some furious nerd on Serebii, he's just remembering his childhood.

I mean, I love the post-RBY generation. Emerald is my favourite of the series even despite the battering it gets from some critics. but when you think for a moment, everyone here is in a damn tiny minority who still actively play the game. most people's experience with Pokemon ended after Yellow (maybe Gold if they're reasonably young).* that's the audience who he's singing to.

and besides, that is a pretty good song.

*bear in mind that for the purpose of this rant, under-15s are not being counted as sentient beings.


----------



## Murkrow (May 4, 2010)

Sure is annoying when people who DO bash the new games use this song as part of their argument though (I've actually seen people do that)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 4, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Sure is annoying when people who DO bash the new games use this song as part of their argument though (I've actually seen people do that)


Are you shitting me?

The song is supposed to be a joke. The fact that the new games have more Pokemon, aren't in black & white, and have more developed gameplay doesn't make them worse.

For all the players 15 and older, the first game you play will probably be your favorite. The first album you listen to from a band will probably be your favorite. It's just the power of nostalgia.


----------



## Lili (May 4, 2010)

I do love this song very much despite what you people say. I've been watching that guy's YouTube videos with my friend for a while. But I must agree, I do like the newer games better than the older ones. Probably because I haven't played them as much.
I think this kid's song "Sonic Doesn't Need A Story" is better, though.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 5, 2010)

I still remember "liberating" Blue from my cousin's drawer to have a sneaky run through Cycling Road. Good times.

That said, looking forward to Black and White.


----------



## Harlequin (May 5, 2010)

<3<3<3<3 RBY

It was like, soooo long ago now ;-; but yeah <3 this song also idk if i'd do the guy singing, is anyone else so/so re: his doableness?


----------



## Tailsy (May 5, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> sure is newfag in here
> 
> you guys don't get that this is the general opinion of most people. it was fun playing Pokemon when it was fresh and you were part of the intended audience. there was a real charm to it, and it was among the first experience of video gaming for many people of my generation. that's what the guy is singing about - the nostalgia for the original games. he's not bashing the new games like some furious nerd on Serebii, he's just remembering his childhood.
> 
> ...


tl;dr stuff I already know

Yes, I'm not retarded - I _know_ that most people aren't interested in the games past gen 1. However, I think the song is crap and I don't like the 'waaah why are things different' mentality. My opinion is not _everyone's_ opinion, and I never said that.

Seriously though the song sucks. D: It's not even catchy.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 5, 2010)

I first saw this some weeks ago... and I don't really like this song. I don't get the "ONLY THE 150/151 ORIGINALS WERE GOOD ALL THE REST ARE CRAP WAAAAAH" people, besides I have no memories from the RBY games, my first Pokémon game(and first game ever) was Crystal and because of that I prefer Johto. But the new games always have interesting new features, so they're good too.
And an error in his song: The rival's name isn't Gary. It's Blue, Gary is just the anime guy that's based of the game guy.
Lol'd a bit at the "when Ditto wasn't used for sex" part though... so true.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 6, 2010)

Jessie said:


> tl;dr stuff I already know
> 
> Yes, I'm not retarded - I _know_ that most people aren't interested in the games past gen 1. However, I think the song is crap and I don't like the 'waaah why are things different' mentality. My opinion is not _everyone's_ opinion, and I never said that.
> 
> Seriously though the song sucks. D: It's not even catchy.


tbh my post was more directed at Rasrap Smurf. but still~



> And an error in his song: The rival's name isn't Gary. It's Blue, Gary is just the anime guy that's based of the game guy.


well technically yes but pretty much everyone links the anime and the game together and the fact that they look startling similar probably means something.


----------



## Murkrow (May 6, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> tbh my post was more directed at Rasrap Smurf. but still~


Replace "Hurr new games are shit" with what Tailsy said "waaah things being different".

Also I was kinda annoyed that day because I took my SoulSilver to school and one of my friends kept talking to me just so he could bash it for not being the same as the original, and he's one of the people I mentioned who used this song to back up his opinions. I'd be fine with that if it weren't for the fact that he couldn't actually see the game and the sound was off so he didn't have anything to complain about at the time.



Jessie said:


> Seriously though the song sucks. D: It's not even catchy.


I find it catchy but I hate his singing :( Gets much more annoying that way.


----------



## PinserPerson (May 11, 2010)

This song is SO TRUE.  This new stuff really makes me mad.  I mean shines? What the heck?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 11, 2010)

PinserPerson said:


> This song is SO TRUE.  This new stuff really makes me mad.  I mean shines? What the heck?


Shinies are a good idea, but 1 in 8192? That's ridiculous.


----------



## PinserPerson (May 11, 2010)

Ya, and seriously? a repeat ball? that's kind of a lost cause.  I'll be supprised if they have it in black and white.  Who wants to catch a pokemon twice?


----------



## Butterfree (May 11, 2010)

...um, everybody who wants to catch multiple Pokémon to get the one with the best nature/ability/IVs? Plus, who is it hurting by being there? OH NOES THE NEW GAMES SUCK BECAUSE THEY HAVE AN ITEM I'M NOT INTERESTED IN USING. OH NOES THE NEW GAMES SUCK BECAUSE THEY HAVE ALTERNATE COLORED POKÉMON I DON'T WANT. If you're going to prefer the old games, at least find yourself a reason that makes some modicum of sense instead of grasping at something that's in no way affecting your game experience unless you yourself choose to use it.

OH NOES THE OLD GAMES SUCK BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE THE NAME RATER'S HAT.

OH NOES R/B/Y SUCK BECAUSE FARFETCH'D IS USELESS.


----------



## Jason-Kun (May 12, 2010)

I like the song, despite RSE being my favorite generation.  It's catchy and rather humorous.


----------



## Thorne (May 12, 2010)

Butterfree said:


> ...um, everybody who wants to catch multiple Pokémon to get the one with the best nature/ability/IVs? Plus, who is it hurting by being there? OH NOES THE NEW GAMES SUCK BECAUSE THEY HAVE AN ITEM I'M NOT INTERESTED IN USING. OH NOES THE NEW GAMES SUCK BECAUSE THEY HAVE ALTERNATE COLORED POKÉMON I DON'T WANT. If you're going to prefer the old games, at least find yourself a reason that makes some modicum of sense instead of grasping at something that's in no way affecting your game experience unless you yourself choose to use it.
> 
> OH NOES THE OLD GAMES SUCK BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE THE NAME RATER'S HAT.
> 
> OH NOES R/B/Y SUCK BECAUSE FARFETCH'D IS USELESS.


Butterfree I wish everyone had as much common sense as you. The world would be so much more beautiful that way.


----------



## Ace Of Spades (May 13, 2010)

Oh god. I just actually noticed I really do like the first game I ever played the most. It was silver, well, now Soul Silver but who cares...

As for the other gens, I don't think they're bad, just some of them have some parts that I kinda don't like. For example that they invented such a whole lot of legendarys in D/P! Although Darkrai is cool as hell...


----------

